

Hiding in the Higgs data: hints of physics beyond the standard model - nsns
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/04/excuse-me-sir-your-higgs-doesnt-fit-in-my-model.ars

======
nsns
I'm not a physicist, but I feel "the desire to resolve conflicts between
general relativity and quantum electrodynamics" is like trying to uncover a
relationship between the various shapes of the letters of the alphabet and the
meaning of the words they make up.

